# Pimp my tamper stand - well actually make from scratch on this occation



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having looked at a number of tamper stands on the market and realised that most all of them are a compromise of either construction or universal fit I decided to make one for a gaggia portafilter, although my idea is that the same design could be adapted for any particular make of machine. The idea here was that the holder should sit level and be supported around the outside of the base and not the middle of it - at the moment this is the prototype and I'm looking to make the next without a cut out at the front but with an indentation to hold the portafilter level without the user needing to hold the handle.

Materials here are oak and 4mm thick aluminium sheet - the next one will be in SS

As always I welcome your thoughts.







~


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice .... As always

the last pics you posted ended in me buying a lathe .... Suppose this is going to make me buy a band or scroll saw ????


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

`what a fantastic idea. Well done, Sir!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Very nice .... As always
> 
> the last pics you posted ended in me buying a lathe .... Suppose this is going to make me buy a band or scroll saw ????


Get a band saw - much more useful - I had a scroll saw once only used it twice - on a small band saw you can get 1/8" blades that can do very tiny work indeed - I tend to stick with 1/4" blades though as they are more durable.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice piece of work, can you put a pic with portable in it?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Or even portafilter


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

With portable portafilter

~


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great work, now when these being made available to us?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Quite soon if I can find a market for them! - I need to find a way to earn a living again.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

They look great, I'd be interested in one.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Registering interest


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Just been looking at bandsaws ... Hmmm, nice but not exactly small are they







... Might have to post my bandsaw projects to you.

What did you use to cut the metal .. The bandsaw ? And does that require a blade change

Also

what did you use to finish the wood ?? Guess it needs to be hard wearing as it's going to get knocked around a bit, hot and potentially wet


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

h1udd said:



> Just been looking at bandsaws ... Hmmm, nice but not exactly small are they
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - happy to cut wood for your projects for you - having said that the smaller bandsaws just sit on top of the workbench - even with very old or rare machines you can get blades for them or made to length in any type at www.justbandsawblades.co.uk

Machine wise I've got 2 a big industrial 60yr old floorstander - (that I don't use much) and a 20yr old Inca that I use all the time - quality machine that are still popular (its more a Europiccola than a Krups) there is one on eBay at the moment http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/inca-240-v-bandsaw-/231877467344?hash=item35fcf95cd0:g:vtAAAOSwoudW5tMj

Or even a Krups level model will still cut wood well - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SILVERLINE-350w-BANDSAW-SILVERSTORM-RANGE-BENCH-SAW-DIY-TOOLS-441563-/121548582922?hash=item1c4cdc300a:g9AAAOSwzrxUvklJ

blade wise any wood cutting blade will cut aluminium without any damage to it, but a finer tooth Bi-metal cutting blade will produce a neater cut and stay sharp longer and can cut harder metals such as steel and SS. I used a wood blade to cut the aluminium except for the hole which was with a 52mm holesaw in a pillar drill on a slow speed with a few drops of oil as a cutting aid- it could be done with a cordless drill but will prove challenging,

Wood finish wise - a finish that will be continually bumped is problematic my preference is for an oiled finish of a food grade oil such as Tung oil - its water, food and alcohol resistant - and on such small parts will really soak in well staying good looking longer, darker woods are also an option.

Cheers Jim


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> They look great, I'd be interested in one.


Thanks I will keep you posted - I'm looking at providing some different wood colours and types in the future- no obligation -

Cheers Jim


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> Great work, now when these being made available to us?


Will keep you posted on developments - although if it becomes a proper venture I will have to move off this site. Cheers Jim


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Here are the other construction picks that didn't load yesterday







~


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks really smart.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I love seeing the construction pics, I love your detail to work, it's miles away from my freehand dremel bodges ... its great to see the love put into it and a real insight to how to do it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Will keep you posted on developments - although if it becomes a proper venture I will have to move off this site. Cheers Jim


Why do you need to move off the forum? Plenty of people make and sell things... 3d parts and pid kits are popular, just drop Glenn a pm asking first.

The do look cool though, well done!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks - I think working out the way to make these things is part of the fun, a three dimensional jigsaw if you like. Its also a certain amount of experimentation to find the best way to construct things as well as being your own biggest critic, I'm looking into getting some SS components laser cut which is way beyond my workshop!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ooooh I look forward to seeing that


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> With portable portafilter
> 
> ~
> View attachment 19749


hi

I'm afraid the LOA wont suit my work area ...but

i would love to have a wooden handle for my Gaggia Classic

are they available.....?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

yardbent said:


> hi
> 
> I'm afraid the LOA wont suit my work area ...but
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

If we are making requests, I'd love to have a good quality tamper for my Sage Duo Temp that has a magnet on the end and fits in the stock hole. I bet you could sell a few of them if you made a nice one.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay finally finished the stand - god bless the good people of Schengen province in china and their rubber feet factory - £1.39p for 20 inc postage - ok it takes a month to arrive by boat but I can't argue with the price. So with the help of distant rubber artisans! here is the final item-







~


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's lovely. I can't help thinking the artisanal rubber foot craftspeople of Schengen missed a trick by not making the rubber feet, feet. Then it could have had 20 little feet and called it Luggage. Though I'm guessing it's not sapient pearwood?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> It's lovely. I can't help thinking the artisanal rubber foot craftspeople of Schengen missed a trick by not making the rubber feet, feet. Then it could have had 20 little feet and called it Luggage. Though I'm guessing it's not sapient pearwood?


An early prototype -


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice ..... All my stuff, looks like "I" made it .... You stuff looks professional


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Very nice ..... All my stuff, looks like "I" made it .... You stuff looks professional


I think its like making espresso -it just takes time to develop technique and great beans - what you making at the moment?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks great jimbojohn...you going into production?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Wonderful work - imagine if you could build them to order using wood that matches our tamper handles. Genius...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Looks great jimbojohn...you going into production?


Hi GC - I'm heading that way - I've got my very first Gaggia handle commission underway - if successful I hope to start a website to offer a range of woods and colours in handles and tamping stands

I'm doing some early requests at the moment and seeing what people think of the finished items, cheers Jim


----------

